

Ask HN:How do people invest in VC funds? - ikrima

I've come across lots of articles on how VCs invest in startups, but never came across on how people invest in VC funds.  Is it like investing in a hedge fund?  What are the mechanics for all of that?
======
cperciva
_how people invest in VC funds_

Step 1: Acquire several million dollars.

Step 2: Talk to the VCs who funded your company and ask if they're looking for
more limited partners, or if they know any good funds which are.

VC funds are even less liquid than hedge funds. They're not something you can
buy into easily unless you have a lot of cash and a lot of connections.

~~~
ikrima
So the investors are just 20-30 high net worth individuals? From an investing
point of view, I'd be curious to see the returns and mechanics of VC funds.
The highest returns I've ever come across on a hedge fund was 30% ROE over 10
years....until the quant fund blew up with the housing crises

~~~
cperciva
_So the investors are just 20-30 high net worth individuals?_

More often 20-30 high net worth institutions -- university endowment funds,
pension funds, and suchlike -- but I imagine many VCs have a few individual
investors too.

